# What is a good basic martial art training program if I have back issues?



## hugh jameson (Dec 24, 2019)

I can do pushups, pullups, dumbbell rows, seated chest supported rows, dumbbell shoulder presses, front raises, side raises, facepulls, leg press, stair climber/walking, bicep curls, most machines, anything that doesn't put my lower back bulging disc at risk of getting worse. But, from what I see online, most fighting training is lots of explosive movements with barbells, kettlebells,dumbbells,jumping,running,twisting, all things that would blow my back out. I was just thinking pushups and pullups every day, maybe like three sets until failure, lots of core exercises that my PT gave me, lots of stair climber, cycling bike twice a week, maybe some leg press, and then the rest would just be like air punching, fast bag punching, heavy bag punching, light sparring, lots of stretching and taking frequent walks. One more thing would be lots of wrist,hand,forearm training. Is this a good training program? Idk what martial art I'm going to do yet, just want advice on a basic program that makes you have a good explosive body or whatever for fighting.

But am I wrong? How many sets and reps of pushups and pullups? Do I need more exercises?


----------



## Gweilo (Dec 24, 2019)

You dont need to do many reps, of any exercise, take the push up, one really really good one, is better than 10 mediorce ones.
For example, do one push up taking 1 min down, and 1 min up, but move smoothly, and slowly, not in small increments, just slow and smooth with good breathing, and when you find it easy, do 1 min down on an inbreath, the inbreath lasting for the 1 min, up on a full hold, down on a 1 min exhale, then up on a 1 min empty hold, start with 10 second intervals and build up to the 1 min, then try on a pull up, leg raise, squat etc. Merry christmas


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 24, 2019)

If what you are doing is not aggravating your back and is getting you in shape...I would keep doing it.

Any workout right now that helps strengthen your core to help with your back and helps you get in shape is gonna help you in Martial Arts.

I would advise keep listening to your PT and keeping working on improving your back condition so that doesn't limit you as much when you do start training MA.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 24, 2019)

IT doesn't matter how many press ups or pull ups you can do it all depends on what your back can take. Something like judo where you are constantly landing on your back or near it probably isn't the best idea. But talk to instructors see what their programs are and what they recomend


----------



## jobo (Dec 24, 2019)

hugh jameson said:


> I can do pushups, pullups, dumbbell rows, seated chest supported rows, dumbbell shoulder presses, front raises, side raises, facepulls, leg press, stair climber/walking, bicep curls, most machines, anything that doesn't put my lower back bulging disc at risk of getting worse. But, from what I see online, most fighting training is lots of explosive movements with barbells, kettlebells,dumbbells,jumping,running,twisting, all things that would blow my back out. I was just thinking pushups and pullups every day, maybe like three sets until failure, lots of core exercises that my PT gave me, lots of stair climber, cycling bike twice a week, maybe some leg press, and then the rest would just be like air punching, fast bag punching, heavy bag punching, light sparring, lots of stretching and taking frequent walks. One more thing would be lots of wrist,hand,forearm training. Is this a good training program? Idk what martial art I'm going to do yet, just want advice on a basic program that makes you have a good explosive body or whatever for fighting.
> 
> But am I wrong? How many sets and reps of pushups and pullups? Do I need more exercises?


that's the problem with body weight, how heavy is your body, your lifing about 70% of that in a push up, then what's a push up, most people third rep and call it a push up,

2 seconds up, hold, 3 seconds down, nose on the floor hold, do them like that and the number of reps and sets you can do drops considerably over third repping ,

when you collapse on the floor is when to stop and not one single rep before that, then do some more off your knees, then do them standing against the wall
imagine someone has a gun to your head, can you do another five to avoid getting shot, yes course you can


----------



## jobo (Dec 24, 2019)

jobo said:


> that's the problem with body weight, how heavy is your body, your lifing about 70% of that in a push up, then what's a push up, most people third rep and call it a push up,
> 
> 2 seconds up, hold, 3 seconds down, nose on the floor hold, do them like that and the number of reps and sets you can do drops considerably over third repping ,
> 
> ...


just to Expand on what gweilo, said.

the number of reps is largely irrelevant, what matters is time under tension,  which should be at least the minute mark, so 8 x8 seconds reps 10x 6 second reps 12x 5 second reps15  x 4 or indeed 1x60 secs.  it doesn't at all matter, what does matter is if you got some reps left in you, you burn them rather than stop at what ever you decided before hand


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 24, 2019)

hugh jameson said:


> anything that doesn't put my lower back bulging disc at risk of getting worse


You are in a bad way with a bulging disc. The first thing I would tell you is to heal first and train later.  It took me 6 months to heal from my back injury. Normally I would get back to training too soon, but this time I decided to do things the right way.  Heal first then train.  I'm glad that I did because my training is no longer affected by my back.   The other is rehab and build up the core.   I have a gut and much of my injury is due to my gut messing up my structure,  so I've lost a few pounds from 207 lbs to 196 lbs. But definitely heal first and train later.  Do your rehab but don't over do it.




hugh jameson said:


> But, from what I see online, most fighting training is lots of explosive movements with barbells, kettlebells,dumbbells,jumping,running,twisting, all things that would blow my back out.


I don't do any of these things. I work out with weights but nothing explosive.  I jump but not high the system I train in likes to keep to the ground, I run but not like running long distance.  A light jog around the room 4 or 5 times is good enough for me. I do twisting but it's control twisting and I focused on twisting with my core and not my spine.

The good thing about punching is that there are a variety of ways you can generate punching power.  In you case learning to drive power from your legs without pivoted would be better for your back as it doesn't require a lot of twisting.  Most martial arts instructors that I've met know out to drive power in other ways that pivoting and twisting the waist. or hip.

Other than that I'm pretty much where everyone else is for exercise.  Quality over quantity and as as long as it's not messing up your back, then keep doing it.  If it messes up your back then you'll be out of training again so it's just best not to do any motion that send you in that direction.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 24, 2019)

hugh jameson said:


> But, from what I see online, most fighting training is lots of explosive movements with barbells, kettlebells,dumbbells,jumping,running,twisting,



I imagine most of the online material you are seeing is of people well into the fitness curve, not at/near the beginning or rehabbing from injury. Trying to follow Rocky's workout program may get you in a heap of trouble.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 24, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I imagine most of the online material you are seeing is of people well into the fitness curve, not at/near the beginning or rehabbing from injury. Trying to follow Rocky's workout program may get you in a heap of trouble.


yeah rehab and watching paint dry has the same excitement level for me.  But only one is a good use of time and energy.  So find a good color paint to watch dry.. lol.. nah just kidding.. it's the rehab.. and one can't have too much of it.  Most people stop rehab sooner than they should.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 24, 2019)

I've hears good things about DDP Yoga.

You might wanna check it out


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 27, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> I've hears good things about DDP Yoga.
> 
> You might wanna check it out


Was one of my absolute faves back in the day


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jan 1, 2020)

See doctor.   But any exercise is better than none.   But soemthing like pilates or yogo or specfic stretches usually helps back issues.  if they do the back exercises you need anyway.   A doctor should give you some exercises to do, and if anything like that helps or not is pending if they do that or not. 

You could also try contacting a rehab person in conjuction fro them to try and come up with something.


----------



## vince1 (Jan 6, 2020)

hugh jameson said:


> I can do pushups, pullups, dumbbell rows, seated chest supported rows, dumbbell shoulder presses, front raises, side raises, facepulls, leg press, stair climber/walking, bicep curls, most machines, anything that doesn't put my lower back bulging disc at risk of getting worse. But, from what I see online, most fighting training is lots of explosive movements with barbells, kettlebells,dumbbells,jumping,running,twisting, all things that would blow my back out. I was just thinking pushups and pullups every day, maybe like three sets until failure, lots of core exercises that my PT gave me, lots of stair climber, cycling bike twice a week, maybe some leg press, and then the rest would just be like air punching, fast bag punching, heavy bag punching, light sparring, lots of stretching and taking frequent walks. One more thing would be lots of wrist,hand,forearm training. Is this a good training program? Idk what martial art I'm going to do yet, just want advice on a basic program that makes you have a good explosive body or whatever for fighting.
> 
> But am I wrong? How many sets and reps of pushups and pullups? Do I need more exercises?



I would recommend Yang Style Tai Chi or Chen Style Tai Chi . When you learn the basic's you can eventually depending on your teachers knowledge learn the internal energy side for healing.I start my Chen Tai Chi journey this coming March due to various injuries over the last 45 years that never fully healed. Be kind to your body because you want to be around for a long time and pain free as much as possible.


----------



## jobo (Jan 6, 2020)

vince1 said:


> I would recommend Yang Style Tai Chi or Chen Style Tai Chi . When you learn the basic's you can eventually depending on your teachers knowledge learn the internal energy side for healing.I start my Chen Tai Chi journey this coming March due to various injuries over the last 45 years that never fully healed. Be kind to your body because you want to be around for a long time and pain free as much as possible.


 he wants to get fit im not sure ma for octogenarian is the answer to that

being kind to your body includes, muscle development bone density and some energetic cardio


----------



## The Ninjutsuist (Jan 6, 2020)

Bajiquan maybe???


----------

